# package-info.java erzeugt Fehler



## Romsl (10. April 2008)

Hallo,

habe ein kleineres Projekt laufen in welchem ich JAXB (JDK1.5 und externe libs) und Maven2 verwende. Dabei habe ich auf package-info.java zurückgegriffen. Auf meinem Rechner (Mac OS X) kann ich wunderbar compilieren. Möchte ich nun das Ganze auf einem Windows Rechner zum Laufen bekommen treten folgende Fehler auf.


```
[INFO] [compiler:compile]
[INFO] Compiling 222 source files to D:\temp\Squidy2\manager\target\classes
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[ERROR] BUILD FAILURE
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] Compilation failure

D:/temp/project/manager/src/main/java/my/project/manager/model/package-in
fo.java:[8,36] package annotations should be in file package-info.java

D:/temp/project/manager/src/main/java/my/project/manager/input/impl/packa
ge-info.java:[8,36] package annotations should be in file package-info.java
```

Gruß,
  -- Romsl


----------



## Adrian_Broher (10. April 2008)

Du musst eine package Definition unter den JavaDoc Kommentar innerhalb der package-info.java schreiben.


```
/**
 * Eine Sammlung einfacher Codebeispiele fuer angehende Javaprogrammierer.
 *
 * Das de.tutorials.simpleexamples enthaelt eine Reihe verschiedenster Beispiele mit 
 * deren Hilfe angehende Javaprogrammierer die Sprache Java erlernen moechten.
 */
package de.tutorials.simpleexamples;
```


----------



## Romsl (10. April 2008)

das habe ich ja


```
@javax.xml.bind.annotation.XmlSchema(
        xmlns = {
        		@XmlNs(prefix = "xsi", namespaceURI = "http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"),
        		@XmlNs(prefix = "XMI", namespaceURI = "http://www.mein-url.de/"),
        		@XmlNs(prefix = "Manager", namespaceURI = "http://www.mein-url.de/Manager"),
        		@XmlNs(prefix = "Designer", namespaceURI = "http://www.mein-url.de/Designer")
        		},
        		namespace = "http://www.mein-url.de/Manager"
)
@javax.xml.bind.annotation.XmlAccessorType(
        javax.xml.bind.annotation.XmlAccessType.NONE
) package my.package.manager.filter;

import javax.xml.bind.annotation.XmlNs;
```

mittlerweile habe ich auch herausgefunden, dass es probleme mit den Annotations gibt. Nehme ich diese gänzlich heraus funktioniert das. Aber ich brauche diese Annotations leider.

Jemand Rat?


----------



## Adrian_Broher (10. April 2008)

Ich habe mal nach der Fehlermedlung gesucht. Es scheint wohl ein \ vs / Bug beim Compiler zu sein. Keine Ahnung wie das das zusammenhaengt...

http://bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=6198196


----------



## astrapi69 (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo Romsl,

dir fehlen noch ein paar imports am ende der package-info.java:

import javax.xml.bind.annotation.XmlSchema;
import javax.xml.bind.annotation.XmlAccessorType;

Ich hoffe das es jetzt klappen wird;-)

Viele Grüße aus Hamburg

astrapi69


----------

